# Stapeley water gardens - Palms zoo thing closed down



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

I used to go there loads (it's in Nantwich near Crewe) but have been living in London for the past 6 months...anyway after chatting to my mum the other night she says the little zoo there has been closed down... just found this article..ok it's an old article lol

Nantwich’s Palms Tropical Oasis to close as part of Stapeley Water Gardens resiting scheme - Crewe Chronicle


What I'd be interested to know is where has Susie the huge python moved to... she was my favourite growing up and I last saw her last year and she's still my fave so the big kid that i am would love to go see her if she has moved to another zoo


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

hi i am sorry to tell you that susie died she was taken to a specialist rep vet but after tests were carried out she was pts ,i was originally from london and moved up to crewe a few years back and enjoyed seeing her as i have kept burms in the past


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

shrek said:


> hi i am sorry to tell you that susie died she was taken to a specialist rep vet but after tests were carried out she was pts ,i was originally from london and moved up to crewe a few years back and enjoyed seeing her as i have kept burms in the past



oh no, that's such a shame to hear that. RIP Susie... it's her fault i'm obsessed with snakes and have since i first saw her. Must have been a hard decision for them, she must have been very sick  An absolutely amazing snake!


----------

